# Bikes in Eppelborn gestohlen



## bikebaehr (26. Oktober 2008)

Specialized Epic Carbon in schwarz/rot und Trek Fuel 100 in blau schwarz in 66571 Eppelborn/Saarland am Samstag, 25.10. gegen 19 Uhr gestohlen

Gestern Abend sind aus unserer verschlossenen Garage in Eppelborn, Auf drei Eichen unsere Fullys gestohlen worden:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/8/6/8/4/_/large/IMG_6195.jpg
und:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/8/6/8/4/_/large/IMG_3524epic1.jpg
htt
Jürgens Epic ist zur Zeit leicht zu erkennen an der Polierten XT Kurbel (ISIS) und dem "Damensattel" Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow,
Mein Trek fällt eventuell durch die zur Zeit montierten Tektro Carbon Felgenbremsen ins Auge.

[SIZE="6"][COLOR="Red"]Ich setze ein Belohnung von 200  für die Widerbeschaffung aus[/COLOR][/SIZE]

Ich kann die Fotos scheinbar im Mom. nicht direkt hochladen


----------



## tiegerbaehr (27. Oktober 2008)

Foto vom Epic:





Mittlerweile mit polierter Alu-Kurbel und ohne Gepäck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiegerbaehr (27. Oktober 2008)

Foto vom Trek:


----------



## 007ike (27. Oktober 2008)

da hast du ja zur Zeit die Seuche! Ich drücke mal die Daumen, dass sie wieder auftauchen!


----------



## b-kutscher (27. Oktober 2008)

oh mann, iss nicht wahr!!!!

markante teile werd meine augen aufhalten!!


----------



## tiegerbaehr (29. Oktober 2008)

Aktuelles Update:

Die Kriminalpolizei Illingen hat die Räder entdeckt  . Nach Ende der Spurensicherung können wir sie morgen wieder abholen. Zustand unbekannt.

Aber:

Ganz herzlichen Dank den Herren der Kripo - gute Arbeit!!!


----------



## biker1967 (29. Oktober 2008)

Glückwunsch zu diesem Erfolg.
Mir ist vor ca 3-4 Jahren etwas ähliches passiert:
 Da hat einer mein Super V auch aus der geschlossenen Garage geklaut gehabt, es etwas verändert (Lenker,Sattel getauscht; Flaschenhalter u. Schutzbleche weg) und es 2 unwissenden "angeblich auf dem Sportplatz für 100 verscherbelt"!
Hab es nämlich noch am gleichen Tag, nachdem ich bei der Kripo Meldung gemacht hatte, abends in meiner Wohngegend in einer Einfahrt stehen sehen und es ohne Murren ausgehändigt bekommen. Konnte ja schließlich nachweisen, das es mein Rad is.
Leider bin ich auf den Kosten zur Wiederherstellung der Optik sitzen geblieben, da die Staatsanwaltschaft 6Monate später das Verfahren gegen den Dieb einstellte (Minderjährig, nicht strafmündig)!


----------



## Tobilas (29. Oktober 2008)

gottseidank !!
Das baut den Glauben an's System wieder ein bissle auf
Hoffentlich sind die Bikes nicht (allzu) beschädigt....


----------



## b-kutscher (29. Oktober 2008)




----------



## amg 2 (30. Oktober 2008)

glück gehabt , gott sei dank


----------



## derfreaker (31. Oktober 2008)

was für idioten gibts doch auf der welt. haben die die garage aufgebrochen oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

_Gestern Abend sind aus unserer verschlossenen Garage in Eppelborn, Auf drei Eichen unsere Fullys gestohlen worden:_
Was sagt die Versicherung in diesem Fall ??

Grüße Vega970


----------

